# Todays bacon smoke



## mavadakin (Jan 8, 2008)

i like this batch better then the last one i made..better flavor..was planning on smoking this last sunday but had a bad case of the flu.. used motrons tenderquick and 8 days cure ..about 6 hours smoke time..enjoy ..mike



PS THANKS PATTY


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike that looks really good! Glad it turned out for you.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 8, 2008)

Good lookin backbacon , thanks for the q-view fix


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike that looks great. It tastes a lot like my monitor... but looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike that really looks good. I have not tried to do bacon yet!No friged room to cure yet but hope to get another one soon!! Thanks for the q-view!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks great!  I've done the canadian bacon before but I used HiMountain buckboard bacon cure.  It came out great.  I've never been able to find Morton's tenderquick in my grocery store...


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jan 8, 2008)

So all you used was tender quick?  Nothing else?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job Mike!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 8, 2008)

Lookin' real good there!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Job Mike!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for the q-view.


----------



## raypeel (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good Mike.  I've been looking into bacon.  Was that made from a loin? (as you can see I don't know much about bacon)


----------



## morkdach (Jan 8, 2008)

hey mike was that a loin and did you use any thing else than mortons tender i have one in a brine now first attempt


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice looking grub


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done, Mike!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 9, 2008)

great looking bacon Mike-I use buckboards myself-works wonders-I keep mine in chubs till I need to slice-keeps the flavor under wraps.and ya 2 weeks ago a loin and after 12 hrs. dang good bacon


----------



## buckeye smoker (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, he must have used Cowgirl's recipe, because the pictures tasted the same!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That looks like what I'm hoping for as soon as the weather looks good six days out!

Doug


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 9, 2008)

YES THIS WAS MADE FROM A LION CUT..NOT TENDERLOIN.. THEY HAVE THESE ON SALE ABOUT ONCE  A MONTH SO I KEEP LOTS OF SUPPLY AROUND LOL..MIKE


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 9, 2008)

WELL AS I READ ALL THE RESPONSES..THANK YOU !!
  now for the questions..as i stated i have had a bout with the flu ..so i didnt get to fancy with this.. just tenderquick..i know boring to some but when ya feel like chit its hard to want to creat something..next time i will probably feel better and will give it some extras.. however this does have some great flavor..after stopping at the grocers on my way home i saw they are charging [email protected] for canadian bacon.. this pork loin cost me $7.51..about 4 1/2 lbs..probably 50 cents in tenderquick..and maybe a buck for wood chips .. very cost saving..lol ..for those of you looking for a first time bacon.. if you want to try some extras .. i highly recomend cowgirl..aka patty..she has some wonderfull ideas for diffrent ways to make bacon.. enjoy ..mike


----------



## kookie (Jan 9, 2008)

Good looking grub. Sometimes simple is better.

Kookie


----------



## gramason (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 9, 2008)

Wonderful.... Now I'm hungry and it's 3 hours until lunch... Nice job Mike.


----------

